# RED White and Que - BBQ contest Cresskill, NJ Sept 23-25



## rob sicc (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi folks,

I just want to let everyone know that there is a BBQ contest in Cresskill, NJ the weekend of Sept 23rd - 25th.  The contest/festival will be Friday night, all day Saturday, and Sunday during the day.  There will be food vendors and craft vendors as well.  Plus there will be live bands the entire time.  There is one particular vendor that will be sell some outstanding Jerky, Wink Wink!

I have gone for the past few years.  it a fun family friendly event.  I hope to see you there and if you are a member here and do decide to check it out, please stop by the jerky tent and say hi.

https://www.facebook.com/Red-White-Que-BBQ-Competition-Music-Festival-519563474778292/#


----------

